# Chipset in my Laptop - Thermal Pad or Arctic Silver 5?



## Maxbrokeaway (May 27, 2010)

Hi Everyone. I figured this would be the best forum to stick this question in. 

Last night I decided to open up my Asus G60VX laptop and re do the thermal paste. I cleaned off the old hard stuff from my CPU and heatsink, and after it was completely clean, applied a skim coat of arctic siliver 5 to the die. CPU done.

I left the GPU alone because it's temps weren't concerning me that much.

Here's the part where I am worried about. I did the same thing to the Chipset, becuase they share the same heatsink, so at the time I thought "why not". Except the chipset was using a *thermal pad *instead of thermal paste, so NOW I'm wondering if the reason they used a thermal pad originally is due to the space between the heatsink and the chipset, even though it seemed like a pretty thin thermal pad, and the chipset left a nice deep impression in it. Anyway...after playing for a while last night, and then letting my computer rest overnight, here are the temp reports.

My chipset is now 44C after idling several hours. And it Tops out at 62C while playing WoW (Dalaran seems to be the only place I can go to make it get this high). Average temps were in the mid 50's.

CPU was idling at 30C and 28C after several hours, and it topped out at 47C

GPU last night seemed to have the biggest change, eve though I didn't touch it. It was idling at 54C after several hours. And topped out at 70C


With these temps. I'm mainly still concerned about the chipset...Should I have just left it alone? The problem is I never really paid any attention to what the chipsets temps were before I opened it and repasted...so I have no idea what the "normal" temps for it are. And what are some signs that would tell me that somethings is wrong with the heatsink/chipset thermal transfer? 

I have heard arguments on both sides of the table...some say ditch the thermal pad and go AS5 all the way...some say if it had a thermal pad before, it had it for a reason, replace the thermal pad. 

BUT..given that its too late for that and I already replaced the pad with AS5...what do you guys think of the temps of the chipset? Are those hot enough to where you think there is poor contact between the chipset and heatsink? I have no idea how hot chipsets are supposed to get...Keep in mind that it's a laptop and the CPU and chipset share the same heatsink.

Thanks, 
Max


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

First of all, the difference between the thermal pad and thermal paste are very minimal. I like the paste better as a personal choice, but also know enough not to change things that are not broken. If the temps are good to go on things, don't mess with them. I doubt if changing from a pad to paste makes any difference at all under normal circumstances. If it was overheating before, it might have helped, but you don't know, so don't sweat the small stuff, and what you have reported is small stuff.

BTW, your temps seem fine to me for a laptop, so don't be concerned unless you see shutdowns or temps above 60C for the high end.

My best guess is that you did a heck of a good job on those or you would not be seeing decent temps like that under stress. Enjoy your rig.


----------



## Maxbrokeaway (May 27, 2010)

Yea i tend to sweat the small stuff alot lol. I originally replaced it because I heard that pads were inferior to paste. But then my paranoia got the better of me.

So what do you mean above 60C on the high end? Because like I said it got to 62C while playing wow last night in crowded areas. Someone said that 70C is the cut off, in which the component can be damaged. Doe that sound about right?


----------



## Maxbrokeaway (May 27, 2010)

Basically to put my concern simply. If there was a gap in between the heatsink and the chipset, then i would be seeing much higher temps right?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Yes, you would, especially the way a laptop is confined in there. I always used in my workshop 63c as the cutoff as too hot (although I knew a few degrees more would not damage always), so if that is the highest you go with strenuous gaming, I would not worry about it at this time. Later on, I just dropped it to 60c to streamline my advice. 

Like I say, I think you did a nice job of cleaning and reassembling if you are in that temp ballpark. Enjoy the rig and if it give you issues, then hit us back for assistance.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

If I'm right the thermal paste should take some time to set up (cure or what ever) and when it does you should see your temps drop a few degreese. The reason they used a thermal pad was to cut down on production time when they assembled the lap top. Using paste instead of the thermal pad or tape wont affect the performance of the pc, unless you globbed it all over the chip set. If you are still concerned just monitor the temps for a week and make sure you keep it on a well ventalated surfface.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

True about the thermal paste curing in over time. The advice is fine.


----------

